# Canon XA20/XA25



## expatinasia (Jun 21, 2013)

Has anyone here had a chance to try the new XA20 or XA25 (only difference - apart from the price - between the two is the HD/SD-SDI output)?

If so, what are your thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## joema (Jun 21, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> Has anyone here had a chance to try the new XA20 or XA25 (only difference - apart from the price - between the two is the HD/SD-SDI output)? If so, what are your thoughts?



The XA20, XA25 and HF G30 all use the same optics and image processing. They will be released on June 30. My co-worker will be getting an XA25 and I'll get a G30. We do documentary work and will use those in addition to our 5D3 and D800 DSLRs. I have the HF G10 now, and it's an excellent camera and if shot properly cuts together with 5D3 footage acceptably.

Whether you need SDI output depends on your work environment. We already have a monitors, EVFs, etc that use HDMI. SDI is a much better designed interface, both mechanically and electronically, and is the standard for pro video. However BlackMagicDesign.com makes converters.

The XA cameras are nice because in the real world you frequently end up hanging stuff off your camera (mics, lights, interface boxes, etc), plus often need XLR inputs and channel-selectable audio inputs. The handle provides mounting points for that. OTOH if you don't need that, the G30 produces similar image quality.

I'll try to post an update next month after we get these and evaluate them.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks joema. I may take a look at one next week, and will report back if I do - depends on the work schedule.

I must admit they do look interesting.


----------

